

Sheep mustering with a quadcopter - matthewsinclair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP15Jm57Hmk&list=UU5oSDU1IxwEztDyd975yu8g&index=1&feature=plcp

======
moistgorilla
This is brilliant. Next they have to automate it.

~~~
matthewsinclair
I agree. I immediately thought of this:
[http://techland.time.com/2012/02/01/watch-swarm-of-
autonomou...](http://techland.time.com/2012/02/01/watch-swarm-of-autonomous-
robots-flies-complicated-formations/)

